# Mikrophon + Aufnahmegerät für draußen



## thrash81 (5. Juli 2009)

Hallo.

Ich hab von Mikrophonen und so gar keine Ahnung. Deswegen hier meine Frage... 

Und zwar suche ich ein Mikrophon am besten inklusive Aufnahmegerät für draußen. Die Anforderung ist, dass es gut viel Geräusche aufnehmen kann. Es wird also nicht gesprochen und schon gar nicht direkt ins Mikro.
Ich möchte damit Geräusche usw. (in der Natur bzw. Stadt) aufnehmen. Die sind nicht unbedingt super leise, aber eben eher weiter weg und kommen nicht (wie beim Singen) direkt ins Mikro.

Hat da jemand ne Idee bzw. nen Vorschlag was man da für ein Mikro nehmen könnte?
Und dann ist die Frage mit was bzw. wie nehme ich das auf? Ich möchte das später am Computer weiter verarbeiten.

Danke schon mal!


----------



## bokay (5. Juli 2009)

Hallo und willkommen auf Tutorials.de,

ich würde dir zu einem Kompaktaufnahmegerät raten. Damit kannst du bei fast allen modernen Geräten die Daten einfach auf den Rechner übertragen und wie gewohnt weiter bearbeiten...

Wieviel Geld willst du etwa ausgeben? Je nach Qualität und Ausstattung kannst du mit 80 - 3000 € (für 2 Kanalaufzeichnung) rechnen...


----------



## thrash81 (5. Juli 2009)

Hej.

Ich wollte erst mal anfragen. Da ich keine Ahnung davon habe, hatte ich auch keine Preisvorstellung. Aber ich denke 80 EUR ist auf jeden Fall drin. Mal sehen.

Hast Du einen Link wo man sowas kaufen kann oder ich mir mal ne Übersicht machen kann?
Oder nen Suchbegriff oder so?

Was stell ich mir denn unter einem Kompaktaufnahmegerät vor? Sowas wie eine art digitales Diktiergerät und dann kauf ich mir noch ein gutes Mikro dazu oder ist das normal alles in einem?


----------



## bokay (5. Juli 2009)

thrash81 hat gesagt.:


> (...) Suchbegriff oder so?



Mobile(r) Recorder



thrash81 hat gesagt.:


> Was stell ich mir denn unter einem Kompaktaufnahmegerät vor? Sowas wie eine art digitales Diktiergerät und dann kauf ich mir noch ein gutes Mikro dazu oder ist das normal alles in einem?



Das ist quas alles in einem. Mit steigendem Preis verbessert sich die Mikrofonqualität, die Wandlerqualität (gute Geräte könne z.B. 24bit 96kHz aufnehmen, schlechtere maximal 16bit 44,1kHz oder sogar nur mp3...) Speicherkapazität...


----------



## Dr Dau (5. Juli 2009)

Hallo!



thrash81 hat gesagt.:


> Die Anforderung ist, dass es gut viel Geräusche aufnehmen kann. Es wird also nicht gesprochen und schon gar nicht direkt ins Mikro.
> Ich möchte damit Geräusche usw. (in der Natur bzw. Stadt) aufnehmen. Die sind nicht unbedingt super leise, aber eben eher weiter weg und kommen nicht (wie beim Singen) direkt ins Mikro.
> 
> Hat da jemand ne Idee bzw. nen Vorschlag was man da für ein Mikro nehmen könnte?


Da könnte evtl. ein Richtmikrofon angebracht sein.
Ein solches wird oft auch von z.B. Tierkundlern verwendet. 



thrash81 hat gesagt.:


> Und dann ist die Frage mit was bzw. wie nehme ich das auf? Ich möchte das später am Computer weiter verarbeiten.


Prinzipiell kannst Du jedes aufnahmefähige Gerät verwenden, wenn dieses einen Mikrofonanschluss hat und selbiger zum Mikrofon passt.
Ich habe z.B. einen MP3-Player mit Mikrofonanschluss.
Dank USB ist auch die Übertragung auf den PC kein Problem.

Wenn das Mikrofon und das Aufnahmegerät einen Klinkenstecker bzw. Klinkenbuchse hat und diese in der Grösse unterschiedlich sind, brauchst Du Dir keine Sorgen zu machen..... da gibt es für alle Grössen passende Adapter..... zumindest für die Standardgrössen 2,5/3,5/6,35mm. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## bokay (5. Juli 2009)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> (...) Richtmikrofon (...)



Wenn, Zitat: "gut viel Geräusche" aufgenommen werden soll ist ein Richtmikrofon für jemanden der noch dazu neu in der Materie ist eher fehl am Platz.
Es stimmt schon, wenn man gezielt Geräusche aufnehmen will ist es genau das richtige aber für breite Atmos nicht.


----------



## chmee (5. Juli 2009)

Die Liste ist lang  http://www.musik-produktiv.de/studio-recording/rekorder/digital-rekorder.aspx

Für den Anfang würd ich eins nehmen, das eingebaute Mikros hat, die sind einigermaßen abgestimmt auf die Baugröße und in der Ausrichtung. Damit kann man wenig falsch machen. Zudem sollte das Gerät XLR-Anschlüsse aufweisen, damit man im zweiten Schritt externe Mikros anschließen kann. Phantomspeisung ist in der Regel auch dabei.

zB Zoom H2 oder H4 - 195-244Euro.

mfg chmee


----------



## Dr Dau (5. Juli 2009)

bokay hat gesagt.:


> Es stimmt schon, wenn man gezielt Geräusche aufnehmen will ist es genau das richtige aber für breite Atmos nicht.


Es gibt aber auch Richtmikrofone mit Parabolspiegel.


----------



## bokay (5. Juli 2009)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Es gibt aber auch Richtmikrofone mit Parabolspiegel.



Ja, um die Richtwirkung zu *verbessern*!


----------



## thrash81 (11. Juli 2009)

Ja, also so richtig weiter bin ich damit nun nicht.

So ein komplettes Gerät ist mir glaube zu teuer. Ich wollte keine 200 EUR ausgeben!

Ich finde die Idee, dass ich meinen MP3 Player benutzen kann mit einem Mikrofon dran ganz gut. So ähnlich hatte ich mir das auch für den Anfang vorgestellt. Ich will ja erst mal probieren und nicht soviel Geld ausgeben.
Der MP3 Player hat ein Mikrofon eingebaut, jedoch ist das natürlich sehr klein und macht nur gute Aufnahmen wenn man bspw. reinspricht. Alles was weiter weg ist als 2 Meter hört man eigentlich nicht mehr wirklich.

Deswegen wollte ich an den Line-In-Eingang des MP3-Spielers ein Mikrofon anschließen.
Wie gesagt sollte das eben eines sein, was nicht unbedingt in super Qualität, sondern eher breitgefächert die Geräusche aus der Umgebung aufnimmt.
Ein Beispiel: Sagen wir ich will die Verkehrsgeräusche an einer Kreuzung aufnehmen oder sowas, dann möchte ich mich gerne mit dem Player und dem Mikro neben die Kreuzung stellen und das aufnehmen können.

Wenn mein MP3 Player zu schlechte Quali hat, könnte ich ja dann mit dem Mikro immer noch ein neues/besseres Aufnahmegerät speisen. Ich möchte es aber aus Kostengründen erst mal so probieren.

Wenn ich jetzt bspw. hier schaue (Link von oben):
http://www.musik-produktiv.de/studio-recording/mikrofone/mikrofon.aspx

bin ich total überfordert was ich da nehmen soll.

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand mal zwei, drei dort raussuchen oder einen bestimmten Mikrofontyp (falls es den gibt) nennen, der für solche Aufnahmen in der "freien Wildbahn" geeignet ist!?
Aber scheint nicht so einfach zu sein, wenn ich das oben so lese - ich weiß, ist ne bisschen spezielle Anforderung ...


----------



## bokay (12. Juli 2009)

Um ein Mikrofon(Signal) an einen Line-Eingang zu übertragen benötigst du unbedingt einen Vorverstärker. Den musst du dann auch mit Strom versorgen. Und beides zusammen (Mikro + Preamp) kosten sicher über 80€. 
Bei Thomann gibt es eben sogar einen Versandrückläufer um 69€! (habe ihn mal direkt verlinkt)


----------



## thrash81 (12. Juli 2009)

Das wäre natürlich auch eine Sache. Und dann erst mal das interne ausprobieren und ggf. ein Mikrofon nachzukaufen. Danke!

Die einzige Frage die für mich dann (auf Dauer) noch bleibt: Welches Mikrofon? 

[edit]
Noch ne Frage. Bei dem Gerät bei Thomann steht Stereo dabei und das hat nen L und R Mic Eingang. Brauch ich dafür dann zwei Mikrofone oder muss ich dann das Mikrofon auf zwei Eingänge anschließen?
Dann hab ich doch auch Stereo, zwar gemogeltes Stereo (weil dann beide Kanäle den gleichen Input kriegen), aber das macht ja nichts oder?


----------



## bokay (12. Juli 2009)

Ein Mikrofon schließt du natürlich nur an einen Eingang (Links) an und nimmst dann ein Mono-File auf.

Welches Mikrofon für dich auf dauer das richtige ist ist schwer zu sagen.
Der nächste Schritt für dich wäre z.B. das AKG C 1000 S. Es ist sehr universell einsetzbar, braucht keine Phantomspannung da es (auch) mit Batterie betrieben werden kann.
Wenn du nur ein Mikrofon kaufen willst und das nur für Athmos verwenden willst ist sicherlich ein Mikrofon mit Kugelcharakteristik am besten geeigntet da es den Schall aus allen Richtungen einfängt.
Bedenken musst du das mein Gerätevorschlag keine Phantomspeisung bietet, was die verwendung von hochwertigen Kondensatormikrofonen natürlich erschwert.

Wer billig kauft, kauft meistens doppelt.

Wenn du unbedingt auf externe Mikrofone erpicht bist kann ich (wie Chmee schon) zum H4 von Zoom raten.
Für weniger Geld bekommst du den H2 und musst zwar auf externe Mikrofone verzichten, hast dafür aber (kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen) wirklich (für das Geld) sehr gute Qualität in einem wirklich handsamen Gerät.


----------



## thrash81 (12. Juli 2009)

Hmm, ich seh  schon, das ist teurer als ich dachte.
Das H2 bzw. H4 ist aber kein einzelnes Mikro sondern ein komplettes Aufnahmegerät oder?

Das AKG C 1000 S sieht auch schon mal sehr gut aus, aber ist auch teurer als ich dachte. Ich glaube ich hab mir da ne teure Idee überlegt. 

Aber trotzdem schon mal vielen Dank!
Ich weiß jetzt mal was womit ich anfangen kann.

Problem bei sowas ist immer: Ich hab da ja nur so ne Idee. Ob das dann was wird wie ich mir das denke und ich das in einem Jahr immer noch gut / interessant finde ist ne andere Sache. Deswegen will ich auch nicht einfach mal eben 300 EUR ausgeben.

Na ja mal sehen, vielleicht wirds ja irgendwann mal was. Danke!


----------



## chmee (12. Juli 2009)

Ich kann bokays Empfehlung nur unterstreichen, das C1000S  (Zigarre) ist ein sehr guter Allrounder. Neupreis bei etwa 140Eur. Alternativ solltest Du mal bei eBay nach gebrauchten schauen.. Wird bei etwa 80Euro liegen. 

mfg chmee


----------



## sight011 (12. Juli 2009)

Wenn die Geräusche aus allen Richtungen aufgenommen werden sollen, dann solltest du darauf achten, dass das Mikrofob die Richtcharakteristik: "Kugel" aufweist.
Das heißt die Signale aus allen Richtungen werden vom Mikrophon aufgezeichnet.
Gut sind natürlich immer Kondensator-Mikrophone.


----------



## Dr Dau (12. Juli 2009)

Da er ja Aussenaufnahmen machen will, kann ein "Windschutz" (nennt man das Teil so?) sicherlich auch nicht schaden.


----------



## bokay (12. Juli 2009)

Wobei man dazu sagen muss dass für Athmo-Aufnahmen ein Stereomikrofonieverfahren zu bevorzugen ist. Es nützt dir zwar rein dokumentarisch vielleicht wenn der Schall aus allen Richtungen aufgenommen wird, Räumlichkeit wirst du bei der Wiedergabe jedoch stark vermissen.
Vielleicht kannst du bei dem Händler deines Vertrauens ja mal einen Zoom H2 ausleihen um ihn zu testen.
Ich persönlich fand das Signal tauglich um es in einer kommeziellen Cd Produktion zu verwenden (Musik Cd, kein Hörspiel oder so).


----------



## bokay (12. Juli 2009)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Da er ja Aussenaufnahmen machen will, kann ein "Windschutz" (nennt man das Teil so?) sicherlich auch nicht schaden.


Für fast alle (bei den beiden besprochenen Geräten von Zoom kann ich es ganz sicher sagen) mobile Recorder, sowie auch Mikrofone gibt es sowohl Schaumstoff- als auch Fellwindschutz.


----------



## sight011 (13. Juli 2009)

Ich hätte ihm auch zu einem Stereo-Paar geraten, nur bei 80 € wird das natürlich schwierig


----------

